# Trailer tack room organization?



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm working on getting together various things that I would want to always have with me when trailering. I'm envisioning two "kits": (1) medical first aid and (2) roadside emergency. I could buy pre-packaged (more expensive but saves time) or make my own (time consuming, I would have to find a container which for some reason I find intimidating, cheaper, I can get exactly what I want). Regardless of what I get, I'll need some place to keep them.

My tack room includes two saddle racks on a vertical bar that has brackets for more, a blanket bar, six bridle/halter hooks, two trays in the door, and a water tank in the corner. I didn't get a bench as I figured that would just be a junk magnet, plus the way it is now I could always sleep in there if I needed to. Oh, and in the front of the horse area, out of the reach of curious mouths, is a set of brackets that I can tie stuff to.

I am trying to figure out where to store the above kits where they won't be banging around and they will always be available easily. I'm also trying to be cognizant of the fact that my tack room is probably going to fill up fast.

I think it makes more sense for me to keep that stuff in the trailer, especially as I own the trailer but don't currently own a truck. Can anyone suggest how I could store them in a convenient, secure place? I'm terrible at figuring out how/where to store stuff.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Neither "kit" needs to be big or extensive cause if you need either, you need professional help as in emergent.
What you do need in both those kits is numbers to your doctor, list of current medications each person {family} is prescribed or takes and allergic to what...
Horse kit needs a vet and coverage, farrier...
Both kits should have POISON CONTROL 1-800 as this can happen to any species and time is paramount to get help.

For humans, buy the deluxe kit and leave it sealed best you can from dust/debris and filth your trailer shall get to things in storage...you want clean first aid items preferable to apply.

Horses...
gauze pads{I prefer non-stick sterile} in larger size you can always cut smaller but when needing large and all you have is smaller can be challenging.
Cling roll of gauze {2} cause its stretchy and form fitting and sticks to itself.
Bandage tape.
2 pair of scissor, blunt nose and pointed...sharp, sharp, sharp
Antiseptic ointment...
I also carry a small tube of Vaseline {generic}
2 rolls of vet wrap each...wide and narrow
I carry Vetrolin for leg care when not broken skin...
Standing wraps and bandages...only if you know how to wrap.
Bell boots
I carry a piece of Styrofoam, medium square, so if I need to pad a hoof sole I have something "squishy" to help comfort I can make.
Roll of duct tape is a necessity that you should carry always for the uh-oh moments we all face.
Diaper pins cause you just never know when you might need them for something, anything.
Fly spray
Several clean cloths from washcloth, hand towel to a smaller bath towel...
Small travel size of hand soap
Small bottle of peroxide
Your friend will be Home Depot or Lowes for something to carry all this in...the choices are many and varied to personal preference in how you want things contained and kept.
Then I would put both kits in a milk crate to keep together, and it gives a place to sit one if hurt and to open the kit on top of when treating the animal or carefully to sit upon if you must.

If you are not comfortable working under duress & stress... you won't need as much.
Common sense is the most vital ingredient to utilize and know you and what you are comfortable handling...
Call for professional help if you feel over-whelmed with what is happening...

I also when traveling take Banamine with me but it is never left in the kits...kept in the house it is put with coggins papers and taken on the way out.
I also have tube Bute that goes.

That should get you started...know I've left some off the list, but this although sounds a lot, is just basics to cover many moments of .
Can't wait to see what others carry and maybe need to consider for me too. 
🐴...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

A small manure fork! I had a nice one for years, fit nicely in the angled corner of the tack room. Then last week, I carelessly left it out and it got ran over, broke two tines. Went back to feedstore I got it from, phoo, no more small heads to replace it. Had to go with a bigger one, doesn't fit in the corner as nicely.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Safety scissors aka bandage scissors. A pair of felcos and a spyderco. A pair of metal knitting needles or metal chop stix.


----------

